# CL injection lameness



## bbredmom (Aug 16, 2012)

Vaccinated everyone last night for CL and CDT., wormed, and gave everyone some probiotics and tasty grain to soothe the sad goaties.

My poor little runty Phoenix is completely lame in the CL leg. I know this is common side effect of the drug, but I've never had it happen in two years of using the CL vaccine. She's fine otherwise, just all pitiful. Anything I can do to help the lameness along faster?

Also, anything I can do to help her grow? She's got a healthy appetite, drinks, poop is normal. They were all a little wormy (it's been a rough summer here in arkansas) but nothing horrible, thusly the worming last night. Would BOSS or beets help her? She's the oldest of her sisters, and the most delicate. 

She's also her daddy's (like our bucks) favorite. I need to get a picture of him sleeping with all his babies around him. Tre adorable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 16, 2012)

You could give her a shot of Banamine.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 16, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> You could give her a shot of Banamine.


x2  I just had the vet give this to one mine after ks suggested it and it worked really well.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 16, 2012)

Can you tell me a little more about the CL vaccine? I share a farm with someone else and he knows a great deal about goats and CL, but I don't! So.... I like to hear what others are doing and gaining info from different sources.

Sorry about the nasty side effect.

I'm not big into vaccines.... I like to know a great deal about them before I give one. I research everything to the nth degree( yeah, I'm a dork). I tend to look at worldwide studies and not just those here in the states.


----------



## bbredmom (Aug 16, 2012)

I began using the vaccine when I purchased goats that were CL positive when I had been told they had been tested and were negative (never, ever trust anyone...). While I never had an access burst on property, I'm taking no chances. It's been two years since I rehomed them to a rescue, and I have had NO CL cases pop up (heh). Phoenix is the only one whose had bad lameness in all that time. It may also be because she has the least muscle mass, and I use an 18 gauge needle.

The only other vaccine I use is the CDT, and that because I know it works from personal experience.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Some vaccines (such as the CL and soremouth vaccines) are live vaccines, so you never want to use them to vaccinate your stock unless you've had an animal on your premises with it, because it "introduces" the virus to your property.


----------



## bbredmom (Aug 16, 2012)

That is true, but CL can also be transmitted on people's feet if they step in poo of a goat with internal abcesses, and then they come to your farm. It's not common, but it does happen.

I'm not saying everyone should vaccinate automatically, but if CL is a problem in your area, I would definitely look into it. And it's no just in goats-horses, sheep, and I think cattle can get it.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 16, 2012)

You should always give the CL vaccine SQ. We give this vaccine over the ribcage and have not had any problems.

Donna


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 16, 2012)

bbredmom said:
			
		

> That is true, but CL can also be transmitted on people's feet if they step in poo of a goat with internal abcesses, and then they come to your farm. It's not common, but it does happen.
> 
> I'm not saying everyone should vaccinate automatically, but if CL is a problem in your area, I would definitely look into it. And it's no just in goats-horses, sheep, and I think cattle can get it.


deer also carry CL.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks, who makes the vaccine? name etc.


----------



## bbredmom (Aug 16, 2012)

Colorado serum makes it. It's for sheep, so it's not technically approved for goats, but the dosage is the same. 

https://ssl1001.qwestoffice.com/colorado-serum.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?products_id=290

I'm glad they make a smaller bottle now for us small time farmers.


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 16, 2012)

For those not familiar, there is now a goat vaccine for CL.  It is made by Texas Vet Lab, Inc.  Jeffers carries it and I have used it on my entire herd.  It came out about 2 months ago, give or take.  Two of my goats developed abscesses at the injection site which my own vet said would possibly happen.
I forget the actual cost, but it is somewhat pricey.


----------



## Marianne (Aug 17, 2012)

I hope you are using the new CL GOAT vaccine (given 1 ml SQ in the neck area and repeated after one week) recently released at the end of June.  Until that time, people were using the vaccine developed for sheep, which was besought with possible side effects when used in goats.  Ordered a supply from Jeffers and have used the new vaccine without a single sign that the goats had been vaccinated.   Good Luck!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 17, 2012)

Marianne said:
			
		

> I hope you are using the new CL GOAT vaccine (given 1 ml SQ in the neck area and repeated after one week) recently released at the end of June.  Until that time, people were using the vaccine developed for sheep, which was besought with possible side effects when used in goats.  Ordered a supply from Jeffers and have used the new vaccine without a single sign that the goats had been vaccinated.   Good Luck!


I would not do that. I would wait a bit as it is new and we really don't know the side effects. I'm not quick to jump on any vaccine bandwagon, especially new ones.


----------



## bbredmom (Aug 17, 2012)

Exactly. I started using the sheep vaccine two years ago after hearing good things from people I trusted in the goatie business. I won't be switching anytime soon.

So everyone is a little lame today, but Phoenix is much better and putting her hoof flat on the ground. I gave them all treats (graham crackers) to forgive me. No fevers, no lethargy, and most important, no lumps.


----------

